# Solved: Canon iP6700d printer won't delete job in cue



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Now I cannot print anything. 
I started printing job and a photo that I did not realize was in the printer cue and started printing. I wanted to printed another file so I cancelled that printing mid print and thought the next job was first in the cue but started to print that first job again. So I cancelled the printing a second time (stop/reset button) mid print which it did but when I tried deleting it from the cue it would not delete saying it was already deleted.
I restarted the computer hoping it would toss out that file in cue. It did not so I unplugged the printer for a while but still it is in the cue. Any ideas what I can do?
I am running Mountain Lion but that shouldn't be the issue as it was printing just before I cancelled that job.
Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If you open /Applications/Utilities/Terminal and enter

```
lprm -
```
does that remove it from the queue?

If all else fails you can reset the print system.
In Printer system preference dialog, right click your printer and choose reset print system. You WILL have to re-add your printer after though.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

I just had a break and thought I would come back tackle this again. I sat in the livingroom for a while when I got back it was fixed. So Headrush I am so happy that you had an alternative fix but apparently sitting in the livingroom did it. 
I thank you so much for looking into this. I love you guys here at Tech support guy. I mean it. You have saved my bacon on numerous occasions.
I am going to post problem solved. 
Thanks
Margs


----------

